# Trivia 9/30



## luckytrim (Oct 1, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]trivia 9/30[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DID YOU KNOW...[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]You can donate part of your liver to someone whose own liver must be removed[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]due to disease.  Livers regenerate, unlike kidneys.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. What "Military" device was invented in 1891 by Karl Eisner, founder of [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]the[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Victorinox Company? This device is particularly useful for camping.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Hint; Three Words...)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. Ingmar Bergman was a native of ______ .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. What is the only marsupial native to North America ?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Correct Spelling Please...)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. In 1957 British cartoonist Reg Smythe began a long-running popular comic[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]strip about a working class man who doesn't actually do much work, and his[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]long-suffering wife, Flo. What is the character's name?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. Which renowned Danish poet and author wrote such lovable fairy tales as[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Thumbelina" (1835), "The Little Mermaid" (1837), and "The Princess and the[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Pea" (1835), among others?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. The word for which class of animals comes from the Greek words for[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"living a double life"?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. In buying a diamond, what are the Four C's one must consider ?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8. Name That Play ;[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The story is about Maggie trying to keep the full inheritance of her [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]husband, Brick, for him, and not his family, by announcing her (nonexistent) [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]pregnancy as Big Daddy (Brick's father) is dying...[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  a. - The Glass Menagerie[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  b. - The Night of the Iguana[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  c. - Cat on a Hot Tin Roof[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  d. - Sweet Bird of Youth[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TRUTH OR CRAP ??[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chuck Connors played in the NBA and also in MLB before becoming an actor .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. Swiss Army Knife[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. Sweden[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. Opossum[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. Andy Capp[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5. Hans Christian Andersen[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6. Amphibian[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]7. Carat, Clarity, Color and Cut[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8. - c[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]TRUTH !![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chuck Connors played basketball for the Boston Celtics in 1946, and baseball[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]for the Brooklyn Dodgers in 1949, and the Chicago Cubs in 1951. Connors was[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]more successful as an actor and appeared in many television and movie roles.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]He is best remembered for playing Lucas McCain from 1958 to 1963. He died in[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1992. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

